# suseinstallation: ABSTURZ BEI "LADE DATEN IN DIE RAMDISK"



## Cstar (17. Mai 2002)

Ich hab mir heute eine CD für Suse 7.0 ausgeliehen.
Ich hab die Platte formatiert (hab ich schon lang vor gehabt) und hab so ca. 5 gb freien festplattenspeicher neben laufwerk c (->gesamt 8 gb)
Dann bin ich nach windowsneustart unter dos in die installation reingegangen. 
Aber: ABER BEI DER ANZEIGE "LADE DATEN IN DIE RAMDISK(552200 kb)... BLIEB DER BALKEN STEHEN (AUßERDEM: KEINE FESTPLATTEN/CDROMAKTIVITÄT)
Falls ihr damit etwas anfangen könnt:
ich bin bei der installation (wies im buch steht) folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
-D-Laufwerk für installation auswählen
-loadlin ausgewählt
-für hauptspeicher 8000 eingegeben (da ich mehr als 64 mb hauptspeicher besitze)
-K-i386 ausgewählt

Bitte schreibt dazu was eventuell abgeändert werden müsste. Oder wie man den fehler beseitigen könnte.
thx very much!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. Mai 2002)

Machs anderster. Nimm die CD (SuSE) und boote von dieser CD. Hast Du zwei Partitionen gemacht zum installieren oder hast Du eine Live-Eval von SuSE?


----------



## Cstar (17. Mai 2002)

Ich hab keine live-eval, sondern eine zu Installation (und gerade das installieren funktioniert nicht!)
ich hab eine partition und 5 gb freien festplattenspeicher!


----------



## bLaCk-hAwK (17. Mai 2002)

wenn du mal mit fdisk richtig formatierst dann hast du wieder 8GB Festplattenspeicher.....

wenn das hast gehst du ins BIOS stehlst ein das er die CD bootet legst sie ein und startest neu dann müsstes gehen....


----------



## Cstar (18. Mai 2002)

Das formatieren wird wohl kaum was bringen (habs jetzt grad auch vergebens versucht :-( 
Natürlich boote ich unter dos (bios ist auf cdrom-a-c eingestellt (boot sequence)
Aber danke für die Vorschläge. Irgendetwas wird schon mal funktionieren! Hoff ich jedenfalls...


----------

